# Cryptsetup unter initramfs verlangt nach udevadm

## crash_landing

Hallo,

ich setze hier gerade ein Gentoo-System mit verschlüsselter root-Partition (und das mit der Verschlüsselung zum ersten mal) auf. Dazu habe ich jetzt einfach ein einfaches busybox-System in eine initramfs gepackt, was auch erfolgreich startet und mir eine shell anbietet. Cryptsetup habe ich statisch kompiliert ebenfalls integriert, allerdings passiert beim Aufruf von Folgendes:

> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda7 rootpartition

Enter LUKS passphrase:

sh: /sbin/udevadm: not found

(Die Partition ist aber auf jeden Fall erreichbar, ein normales mount-Kommando erkennt, dass es das Format aber nicht direkt mounten kann)

Wenn ich einen Link auf /bin/true als udevadm erstelle, dann lautet die Fehlermeldung:

udevadm: applet not found

Meine Ideen zur Lösung:

- Irgendein Skript unter /sbin/udevadm plazieren, das vielleicht noch weitere Ausgaben erzeugt, um cryptsetup ein echtes udevadm vorzugaukeln

- udevd und udevadm auch noch in das busybox-system integrieren. Aber zieht das keinen Rattenschwanz an weiteren Abhängigkeiten hinter sich her und verursacht Inkompatibilitäten mit dem mdev unter busybox?

- Im cryptsetup-sourcecode den entsprechenden Aufruf von udevadm identifizieren und entfernen. Naja, nicht sehr elegant...

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich hier weiterkomme. Ich wollte eigentlich das initramfs-system so schlank und kernelunabhängig wie möglich halten, dass ich nicht bei jedem Kernel-Update daran rumbasteln muss.

Ach ja, alle benötigten Kerneloptionen (Algorithmen, DM-Crypt) habe ich statisch in den Kernel kompiliert, aber obwohl die Fehlermeldung nicht gerade darauf hindeutet, will ich natürlich einen Fehler in meiner Kernel-Konfig nicht ausschließen, auch wenn ich diesbezüglich nicht wüßte, wo ich da weitersuchen sollte.

Peter

----------

## crash_landing

Problem gelöst, man sollte auch das passende Tastaturlayout zum Schlüssel geladen haben...

----------

## ScytheMan

https://bugs.gentoo.org/276369 hat der udevadm fehler damit zu tun?

----------

